# عاجل: عيدية مسلمي العراق..تفجير كنيسة ودير رهبان في الموصل



## antonius (26 نوفمبر 2009)

..بألم وحرقة قلب!..! انقل لكم هذا الخبر الذي اتى من نينوى..

*انفجار قنبلتين في دير للرهبان وكنيسة في الموصل*







*
أحد أديرة الموصل بعد تعرضه لهجوم العام الماضي-أرشيف

26/11/2009 15:41    بتوقيت:  غرينتش 

انفجرت قنبلتان في دير للرهبان الدومينيكان وفي كنيسة للكلدان في الموصل بعد ظهر اليوم الخميس، ما أدى إلى إلحاق أضرار مادية من دون وقوع إصابات بشرية.

وقال المسؤول عن رهبنة الدومينيكان في بغداد يوسف توماس مركيز لوكالة الصحافة الفرنسية إن قنبلة انفجرت داخل دير القديسة تيريزيا الواقع في منطقة الموصل الجديدة، وألحقت أضرارا جسيمة بالدير وخصوصا قاعة الاستقبال.

وأكد مركيز عدم إصابة أي من الراهبات الست المقيمات في الدير، مشيرا إلى أن هدف هذه الهجمات إرغام المسيحيين على مغادرة البلد.

من جهته، أشار الوكيل البطريركي لطائفة الكلدان في الموصل الأسقف جورج بسمان إلى أن انفجارا دمر كنيسة القديس أفرام الواقعة في الموصل الجديدة أيضا.

وذكر بسمان في حديث لوكالة الصحافة الفرنسية أن الكنيسة التي كانت فارغة ساعة الهجوم لم تعد صالحة للصلاة.*

http://www.radiosawa.com/arabic_news.aspx?id=8033365&cid=24
.,........
.........


الموصل –عنكاوا كوم –خاص

 نفى شهود عيان  من أهالي منطقة وادي العين في حي موصل الجديدة وقوع إصابات بشرية خلال الحادث الذي استهدف كنيسة مار افرام ودير الراهبات المحاذي للكنيسة المذكورة في تمام الساعة العاشرة من صباح اليوم الخميس وأفاد الشهود من أهالي الدور القريبة في اتصال هاتفي مع مراسل موقعنا  ان الإضرار المادية  التي حدثت بسبب التفجير  نالت من غرفة كاهن الكنيسة التي تهدمت بالكامل وجدار الدير الذي  تعرضت لتفجير بعبوة ناسفة وضعت بالقرب منه .. ويأتي الحادث في إطار التدابير الأمنية التي شددتها القوات الأمنية  من الجيش وعناصر الشرطة على كنائس الموصل  في ظل  وجود تهديد باستهدافها ..
................
...............
الخبر حصل اليوم يا جماعة....صلواتكم ارجوكم...فعبدة الشيطان يحيطون بنا من كل جانب اتباع محمد العفن هؤلاء...
...
الخبر منقول عن عنكاوا كوم...وسيتم موافاتكم باخر الاخبار
http://www.ankawa.com/forum/index.php/topic,367923.0.html


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى يضحى يضحى بماله الحر وليس بالهجوم البربرى على الاديرة والكنائس*
*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا لخبر والمجهود

مش قادر أعبر


الله يرحمنا


كيرياليسون​*


----------



## zezza (26 نوفمبر 2009)

رحمتك يا رب 
الناس دى همج, و زى السرطان فى اى مكان يكونوا فيه يقوموا يخربوه 
قلبنا مع كل مسيحى العراق 
ربنا معاكوا و يحافظ عليكوا ....


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا  يتنقم منهم  وينظف البلد  من نجاستهم *
*الحمد لله ربنا  ستر  على الراهبات  والمؤمنين *
*رحمتك يا رب *
*شكرا اخي  انطونيوس  على الخبر *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*مجرد وجود ستة راهبات أصاب إبليس بالذعر

فقرر أخلائهم ليصفو له الجو

فكان عابدى المُضّل أداته

لكن هيهات يا إله مكة

فأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها

هكذا قال السيد

وهكذا سيكون​*


----------



## روما98 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا فى هذة الايام الصعبة

ونشكر ربنا انة حافظ على اولادة 

الرب قال(*من* *يمسكم* يمس حدقه عيني)

امييييييييييييييييييييين
​


----------



## knknknkn (27 نوفمبر 2009)

مش لاقى كلام اقولة.غير كلام ملك املوك ورب الارباب

(رؤ 6 : 10)وصرخوا بصوت عظيم قائلين: "حتى متى أيها السيد القدوس والحق، لا تقضي وتنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الأرض؟" 
(رؤ 6 : 11)فأعطوا كل واحد ثيابا بيضا، وقيل لهم أن يستريحوا زمانا يسيرا أيضا حتى يكمل العبيد رفقاؤهم، وإخوتهم أيضا، العتيدون أن يقتلوا مثلهم.


----------



## ارووجة (27 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا معاهم ويحميهم


همجية ال عيدية


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا انطونيوس على الخبر المحزن ده

بس ده العادى بتاعهم  تلاقى شيخ افتلهم

صدقونى اللى بيحصل ده خلانى ابقى قاسية فى حكمى عليهم لما اشوف الفلسطنين 

المسلمين بيموتوا بالالاف بتردد كتير قبل ما احزن على المشهد ده

شكرا انطونيويس الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## antonius (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*عنكاوا كوم تنفرد بنشر صور الكنيسة المستهدفة في الموصل*​ 
*عنكاوا كوم –خاص-الموصل*
بينما تستعد كنائس الموصل لاستقبال عيد الميلاد المجيد بحلة بهيجة وزينة ملونة  اراد بضعة معتدين ان يلونا كنائسنا في الموصل بألوان من اختيارهم تلوح بها مسحة من الحزن والألم ..حرم هولاء كنيسة مار افرام من استقبال مؤمنيها  واستبدلوا ألوان الفرح بالدموع لما حل بتلك الكنيسة الجميلة من ألوان الخراب..توافد عليها أبائها الكهنة الموقرين بلهفة الأب  لكنها بقيت تنتظر من يمد لها يد العون ويعيد لها القها المهيب وخشوع صلواتها  التي مازالت تختزنه جدرانها وأصوات المرتلين وهي تهتف للمخلص ..تنتظر من يعيد لها حائطا دمر بالكامل ويدا تعيد لمقاعدها نسقها الجميل  ولكن من يعيد لابناءنا وأخوتنا في الموصل روعهم  وضبط قلوبهم وهم ينظرون تلك الصور المؤلمة والمبكية ..من يعيد لهم تلك الثقة التي اهتزت بسبب تكرر الحوادث وتجددها بين حين وأخر .. من ذلك الذي يقدر على إعادة تلك الأمنيات دون ان تكون تصريحاته مجرد كلام تذروه رياح الأحداث  ومشاهد الانتخابات  وحلقة الكوتا الضيقة ؟؟؟؟!!!


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*من اى جنس ومله هؤلاء الارهابيين*
*كيف يأمرهم دينهم على ارهاب الامنيين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*ويسألونك يا إله مكة عن التسامح المزعوم

ويسألونك عن المحبة

فى أى سلة قمامه وضعتهما

لكن الأمر لن يطول

فزمن حسابك قد حان

​*


----------



## Chrissy Ride (30 نوفمبر 2009)

Really this makes me hate Muslim more and more. I just wanna know whats wrong with having Christian people in middle east country?? Actually they must be thankful for  having  us with them because only us who work hard to build these countries for the. obviously they doing nothing except destroying and damage all the beautifulness in these countries... Please pray for our people in Iraq


----------



## antonius (30 نوفمبر 2009)

> Really this makes me hate Muslim more and more. I just wanna know whats wrong with having Christian people in middle east country?? Actually they must be thankful for having us with them because only us who work hard to build these countries for the. obviously they doing nothing except destroying and damage all the beautifulness in these countries... Please pray for our people in Iraq


thanks for the post bro..
one thing i want to say for you..do not hate muslims...hate their religion..
god bless u


----------



## kalimooo (30 نوفمبر 2009)

لا هما عراقيين
والمسيحيون دخلاء
هكذا يعتبرون


----------

